# cpuboss.com is gone



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

While browsing trough my bookmarks the other day, I've noticed another old website is dead. RIP.


----------



## shovenose (Dec 11, 2022)

It was a waste of time anyway tbh


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 11, 2022)

cpuboss was even worse than userbenchmark, and that's saying something.
I liken it to Pinterest in that it adds nothing of value to the internet and overwhelms search engines with bullshit when you're trying to look for genuine content.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

Used it couple of times for a quick compare. 
Bookmark was cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5675-vs-Intel-Core-i7-920 
Is it really possible to be worse than UB?


----------

